# se necesita ayuda! comprando manual de mecanica



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

queria preguntar si alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir manuales de mecanica en espanol. e buscado aqui por las biblerias por aqui pero no mea tocado suerte. preferio que se pueda comprar por el internet.

quiero el libro para mi carnal, yo ya "sabo" lo que ago.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

No se donde vives (no está en tu perfil) pero Haynes tiene bastantes manuales en Español: Busca en Amazon.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

lo busque por muchas partes pero no pude encontrar uno que tuviera mucha informaccion en el motor. Pues me di, en fin le able a mi otro carnal en mexico y el me lo mando por correo.

camara, gracias por tratar de ayudarme.


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

manuelga said:


> No se donde vives (no está en tu perfil) pero Haynes tiene bastantes manuales en Español: Busca en Amazon.


Sí, yo compre mi manual del amazon.com por 12 dolares.


----------

